# How can I export many ZFS filesystem with NFS?



## olav (Feb 9, 2011)

I've created 3 home folders with the [CMD=""]zfs create[/CMD] command


```
/tank/home/olav
/tank/home/test
/tank/home/james
```

If I try to export /tank/home with NFS I get all those three home folders. But all of them are empty while there are many files in the ZFS filesystem. If I create a new file or folder in one of those home folders it doesn't show up in the ZFS filesystem either?

What is really happening? What am I doing wrong?
This my export line:

```
/tank/home -maproot=0 -network 192.168.1.0 -mask 255.255.255.0
```


----------



## Nukama (Feb 9, 2011)

You've to export each file system in your /etc/exports separately:

```
/tank/home/olav -maproot=0 -network 192.168.1.0 -mask 255.255.255.0
/tank/home/test -maproot=0 -network 192.168.1.0 -mask 255.255.255.0
/tank/home/james -maproot=0 -network 192.168.1.0 -mask 255.255.255.0
```


----------



## olav (Feb 9, 2011)

Do I really have todo that? 
Are there no other way around this?

It would be extremly difficult to maintain if there are thousands of users.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2011)

olav said:
			
		

> Do I really have todo that?


Yes. From exports(5):


> Each line in the file (other than comment lines that begin with a #) specifies the mount point(s) and export flags within *one local server file system* or the NFSv4 tree root for one or more hosts.





> Are there no other way around this?


Don't create a separate filesystem per user.


----------

